# Posting Pics Question - Re : Facebook ?



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I recently made a Facebook page for our business which is a work in progress . I have some pics in it and I have had no luck posting them here...can I post a link to the page ? I'm not trying to solicit any business on here...just wanted to show some work pics to my painting buds ! Thanks .


----------

